# Expired GNC Protein...



## Back2gym (Oct 20, 2008)

I have about a half of a tub left........ But its expired(by about 1 year)...Still good?

B


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 20, 2008)

errr no.


----------



## Back2gym (Oct 20, 2008)

lol... alright... just making sure.. hate to waste


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2008)

I personally asked a GNC employee and he told me it was OK that it mattered more to the store as far as keeping old inventory around.


> from the Wall Street Journal:
> 
> Faced with mounting inventory, General Nutrition Co. executives earlier this year were told to put expired merchandise back on GNC store shelves and try to sell it.
> 
> ...




I can vouch for the "lose it potency" part.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 20, 2008)

whey is cheap

buy a new tub dude


----------



## Jeff the Repper (Jan 2, 2009)

I would say providing that is was kept in a cool dry location it would be fit to use. It may not taste exactly like it did and may lose a bit of potency ( not much ) but won't make you sick. All that being said if you are in doubt, toss it and purchase another one.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 2, 2009)

......


----------

